# The dress fits! Finally.



## qtchi (Jun 19, 2010)

It wasn't too hard to fix the pattern that I made, but the straps took a long time to put on because I'm not good with working with spaghetti straps.They are still just a little too long, but the dress is just right around the body and in length. I decided that I don't I like spaghetti straps on a short coat. 

I have a lot more outfits to sew together. Hopefully they will turn out to be the right size the first time. I'll check and double check my measurements.

I was way off on the size the first time. 











This is the first dress with the chest taken in 2 inches just to get it on her.











These are with the new dress.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

awww, your chi is so cute, i love her coloring. and that dress is adorable, you are very talented!


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

What do you mean you're not very good with spaghetti straps???? That dress is amazing! Your little chi is adorable in her pretty little dress. If I try and sew something it comes out looking like a 4 year old made it instead of a 40 year old! LOL


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

huzzah! u did it! :lol: congrats!


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Great job. Very nice.


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

very clever  , wish i could make a chi dress


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

It think it looks perfect. The straps look great!!

Lori


----------



## qtchi (Jun 19, 2010)

MakNLFi said:


> What do you mean you're not very good with spaghetti straps???? That dress is amazing! Your little chi is adorable in her pretty little dress. If I try and sew something it comes out looking like a 4 year old made it instead of a 40 year old! LOL


Thank you so much everybody. Regular spaghetti straps I can do, but those straps are made of foldover binding. It is a thin strip of fabric folded in half and it's meant to encase fabric edges to finish them off. I have the worst time trying to keep the main fabric in between the two halves of the binding. After a few tries I used a temporary wash-away fabric tape to keep all the layers together so they wouldn't shift while I sewed. The other parts of the dress come together in about 20 minutes, but then the two straps alone are 30 minutes. I always avoid using foldover binding on anything I make because of the added time. I can sew with my eyes closed and with a hand tied behind my back unless I use that stuff. The baby blankets that I used for the dresses had that binding so I figured I would put them to use. 

My kids are at my in-laws for vacation so I figured I would try to get some outfits done for Venus before I go back to full time mothering. Venus is technically my 7 year old's dog, and she loves to have her dressed up when we take her places.


----------



## qtchi (Jun 19, 2010)

*Thanks*



elaina said:


> awww, your chi is so cute, i love her coloring. and that dress is adorable, you are very talented!


She looks a bit like Minnie in the face. It doesn't seem like a lot of Chi's have her coloring so I always get asked what type of dog she is.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

qtchi said:


> She looks a bit like Minnie in the face. It doesn't seem like a lot of Chi's have her coloring so I always get asked what type of dog she is.


yes, i think she looks alittle like Minnie too. thats why i just had to tell you how cute she was cause Minnie is my little doll. i get the same thing, some have thought she is a Jack Russel because of her coloring


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

you did great!! love the fabric and style and the chi is pretty cute her self


----------

